# How much did your divorce cost?



## Springflower

I've just started the process of divorcing my husband and I'm worrying about how much it's going to cost. My solicitor is 225 per hour with vat on top. 

How much did your divorce cost you if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## daneuse27

I was never married, but I went on a date with a divorced man who told me he paid over $100,000.


----------



## Springflower

My god!!!! That's a terrifying amount!


----------



## hope01

My ex recently divorced me. I paid nothing as he served me and agreed to pay all costs as I couldn't and was happy to wait until I could. He didn't want to
So he paid £4000
We didn't need to go to court and it was very straight forward xx


----------



## Dio23

Friend divorced and the usual, the man paid all of it, because he had the money but I think it was fair of him.


----------



## RaspberryK

My solicitor does a package for around £500 plus vat, that's provided we don't argue in court and everything is agreed between us. X


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I'm not divorced yet but have been looking into it recently. Divorce can be relatively cheap if you don't need to involve solicitors etc.


----------



## Oldermummy78

I read if you wait two years it's cheaper? 

Not sure if this is correct need to enquire more when I get my head together xx


----------



## MrsT&Ben

If you go on the yougov website it breaks down the costs.

Think I worked it out to be around £1000. Am paying some debts off then starting a divorce fund!!&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## babyv13

MrsT&Ben said:


> If you go on the yougov website it breaks down the costs.
> 
> Think I worked it out to be around £1000. Am paying some debts off then starting a divorce fund!!&#55357;&#56834;

have you looked into legal aid? i'm eligible for it for mine! :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

legal aid in the uk for divorce has been withdrawn since 2013 unless you have evidence of domestic violence.

I have recently been looking into getting a divorce from my ex and there are numerous options. you need to consider what needs to be settled, are children and/or assets in need of arrangement? if so a solicitor is recommended. if you can work on these mutually or have little or no items to address you can do it without the help of a solicitor. regardless of the option there is always a £550 court fee to file and process the divorce. this can be subject to a full or part reduction based on your income. 

check the gov.uk for more info xx


----------



## babyv13

really? my lawyer said that I will get legal aid for mine when I come to do it (in october)! I'm in Scotland though, maybe it's different here :wacko:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah Scotland is different, I think the changes applied to England. A quick Google suggests that Scotland offers a great deal more legal aid to civil matters than we get in England :( It's a shame as I could really do with the help!


----------



## babyv13

JemmaLouise said:


> Yeah Scotland is different, I think the changes applied to England. A quick Google suggests that Scotland offers a great deal more legal aid to civil matters than we get in England :( It's a shame as I could really do with the help!

:( 

move up here? ;) :haha:


----------

